# Pregnant Red Platy



## Kamokidd10 (Aug 19, 2012)

My red mickey mouse platy has a large white stomach and the male is guarding her, her stomack is very large like she swallowed a marble. She is still eating but hides alot now :fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL. I'm sorry, but your male is not "guarding" the female. He's most likely trying to mate. Whether she's preg or not.... Now, the point of this post was? Did you have a question?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, he's trying to mate with her. That or he's waiting for the fry to come out. I'd watch for fry. It's a little late to take her out of the tank, but try removing the male.


----------



## Kamokidd10 (Aug 19, 2012)

If hes not guarding her then why does he chase other fish away duuuuuh???


----------

